# Considering Enlisting - HELP



## NPO (Aug 14, 2013)

I am an EMT-B and am considering military enlistment. I really want to join so I can get training and experience in the field(s) I will be employed in as a civilian for the rest of my life as well as serve my country and take care of the soldiers.

I would like a job in

-FireFighting
-Emergency Medicine (Preferably field, hospital/clinic would be okay..)
-SAR

I am currently in talks with NAVY but nothing is on legal paper yet.

I dont think I would have a problem qualifying for these jobs on the ASVAB, especially if I study some. So assuming I qualify for everything I want... Whats next? I would prefer reservist, but would go active too.

I have looked at the Navy AB-7012 and HM-8401. They are only 2 ratings, and specific ones. What are the chances of getting them and what else should I look at/hope for?

What about in the other branches?

The only thing stopping me from signing up today is I dont want to get put in a job I am going to hate for 4-8 years.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 15, 2013)

NPO said:


> I am an EMT-B and am considering military enlistment. I really want to join so I can get training and experience in the field(s) I will be employed in as a civilian for the rest of my life as well as serve my country and take care of the soldiers.
> 
> I would like a job in
> 
> ...



USAF: Pararescue which is a combat search and rescuer medic for the USAF. They go behind enemy lines to find downed pilots, other service members. Ever watch the show "Inside Combat Rescue" That is this job. 

USAF: Fire Protection. Basically paid firefighters for the personnel on the base. They respond to all types of calls. 

NAVY: Corpsman. Either hospital medic or a field medic which deploys with USMC detachments. 

ARMY: Medic. Paramedic in the field or hospital setting. 

ARMY: Firefighter. Pretty much base firefighters. Same as USAF but for the ARMY.  

USMC: Im not 100% sure but I do believe they have a ARFF (aircraft rescue fire fighting) job. 

USCG: Aviation Survival Technician. I do believe they are only EMT's but they are the ones that go on SAR missions on the helicopters. If you have ever seen the movie the Guardian this is that job.

I have a couple friends that are corpsman and they like the job. Also have another friend who I believe is a nurse or medic (ARMY)... can't remember but anyway she likes her job as well. My advice go to all recruiters and see what they have to offer. Also I'm not nor have I been in the military. I got this info from friends and the websites. Thank you for wanting to serve our country best of luck!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> USAF: Pararescue which is a combat search and rescuer medic for the USAF. They go behind enemy lines to find downed pilots, other service members. Ever watch the show "Inside Combat Rescue" That is this job.
> 
> USAF: Fire Protection. Basically paid firefighters for the personnel on the base. They respond to all types of calls.
> 
> ...



I may be mistaken but I believe the Army medics (68W) are EMTs with some extra skills added but are not paramedics.


----------



## NPO (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks, it seems like Corpsman is the way to go.

I tried Fire Protection with USAF a little while ago and they said there was no chance because they are going civilian. A few month later a guy I know got accepted to Fire Protection.. so... 

Anyway.. I might go Corpsman. I dont know if I could meet the cut for PJ or CG rescue, because I believe those are held on the same levels as the elite forces. But maybe once I get in and they kick my *** into shape I can move over.



DesertEMT66 said:


> I may be mistaken but I believe the Army medics (68W) are EMTs with some extra skills added but are not paramedics.



Correct, from my research.

If you have NREMT-B (Which I just found out, I still do. Thought it had lapsed) you can skip the EMT training, then you go to their combat medicine school, Combat Lifesaver.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 15, 2013)

NPO said:


> Thanks, it seems like Corpsman is the way to go.
> 
> I tried Fire Protection with USAF a little while ago and they said there was no chance because they are going civilian. A few month later a guy I know got accepted to Fire Protection.. so...
> 
> ...



PJ and CG are elite forces and interesting about 68W I always thought they were medics. Anyway Corpsman is a cool job you can either be on the "green side" with the marines or on the "blue side" in the hospital. From what my friend has told me being on the green side requires a little more training if I remember correctly its real heavy in skills (as it should be) and maybe tactics and some infantry training.


----------



## NPO (Aug 15, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> From what my friend has told me being on the green side requires a little more training if I remember correctly its real heavy in skills (as it should be) and maybe tactics and some infantry training.



Correct. You get sent to Field Medical Service School (FMSS) if you are attached to the Marines. 

I wouldnt say no to that... and from what I am hearing, most Male Corpsman get sent that route.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 15, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> USAF: Pararescue which is a combat search and rescuer medic for the USAF. They go behind enemy lines to find downed pilots, other service members. Ever watch the show "Inside Combat Rescue" That is this job.
> *Very long and very difficult accessions path with no guarantee of success and little future aside from occasional deployments. As manned aircraft become less common in a deployed setting, the use and utility of PJs will focus more towards traditional air-evac, with an attendant change in mission and staffing. Fun, but I would definitely hesitate to make this a career. One injury and you're on a permanent profile or reclassed.*
> 
> USAF: Fire Protection. Basically paid firefighters for the personnel on the base. They respond to all types of calls.
> ...


*

Mine are in bold.*


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 15, 2013)

NPO said:


> Thanks, it seems like Corpsman is the way to go.
> 
> I tried Fire Protection with USAF a little while ago and they said there was no chance because they are going civilian. A few month later a guy I know got accepted to Fire Protection.. so...
> 
> ...



San Antonio is a joint base- AF, Navy and Army all have the same initial medical training for enlisted medics and the officer medics, with different Navy and AF advanced schools. Army medics go to 16 weeks of AIT, but EMTs skip the first 9 weeks and do "whiskey phase".


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 15, 2013)

The only Army paramedics who earn their certification through the Army are flight paramedics and the 18D Special Forces Sergeant/Medics.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 15, 2013)

RocketMedic said:


> Mine are in *bold*.



Sad to see those jobs go, got to love the budget. Thanks for adding the insight to those jobs sir.


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 15, 2013)

RocketMedic said:


> The only Army paramedics who earn their certification through the Army are flight paramedics and the 18D Special Forces Sergeant/Medics.



What's the process of attaining the Flight qualifier? Does it require a certain amount of time as a baseline whiskey?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2013)

Typical 68W is actually around AEMT level. They can intubate, IV, IO, push different drugs etc

Heck even Combat Life Saver (which everyone in the Army gets now and the last CLS course I went through 2 months ago was less than a week long) can do IV and chest needle decompression.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 15, 2013)

I just spotted this thread and wanted to say that if you want to look at Pararescue, specialtactics.com is a forum with all the info you could possibly want. 
That's actually the route I want to go, but I am no where close to being in the conditioning I need and want to be in for it, so.. 
Rocket, as far as my knowledge, is pretty spot on in his account. Most of the ones I've talked to are on TDYs or training assignments for 80% plus of the year. I spoke to one that's been in for 17 years and he hasn't even seen combat, only civvie rescues. Humanitarian missions in places like the Phillipines, Africa and other similar places are supposed to be common, along with national disaster response. They do open sea rescues like the CG, but only beyond the 200 mile mark, since their helos are air refuelable and the CGs apparently aren't.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 15, 2013)

NPO said:


> Thanks, it seems like Corpsman is the way to go.
> 
> I tried Fire Protection with USAF a little while ago and they said there was no chance because they are going civilian. A few month later a guy I know got accepted to Fire Protection.. so...
> 
> ...



False. 68W school is different from CLS. CLS is for all members of the military. Combat Medic school is 6 weeks on top of the 10 week NREMT-B class they put you through. 

There's also no promises in fast tracking through school. I'm working with a recruiter to get into a MEDEVAC unit here and even as a NREMT-P with street time both as a P and an I I've repeatedly been told I may have to sit through the whole course if there isn't a unit for me to fast-track into. 

PJs are part of the SOF family. If you get a chance watch "Surviving the Cut". It doesn't show you everything but it'll give you a solid idea of what Indoc will be like for PJ/CCT (combat controller) school. The numbers I've heard thrown around as far as attrition are in the 90%+ range to make it through the entire training program and to be assigned to a PJ unit. 

Combat Rescue shows part of their job, MEDEVAC, but their real purpose is CSAR. With that said, it's an awesome show!


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 15, 2013)

Not fast tracking isnt the end of the world.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 15, 2013)

rwik123 said:


> What's the process of attaining the Flight qualifier? Does it require a certain amount of time as a baseline whiskey?



Generally yes, but reserve units can go straight to flight medic school. For the active side, those slots are generally filled from accessions from FORCECOM units, with rare exceptions for TRADOC.

Also, do not go M6. Thats an LPN. Eww.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 25, 2013)

rwik123 said:


> What's the process of attaining the Flight qualifier? Does it require a certain amount of time as a baseline whiskey?



Yes, you must be currently a 68w, most units require at least 2 years in that MOS with minimum 18 months left in contract after you complete all training.  (This is typical but not always the case) if you are already a paramedic it is easier to get a slot, but not required, they will send you to a 26 week paramedic course than a 8 week advanced course to talk about aviation medicine.  Also you will have you clinical time and have to do a 3 week course I believe to get your flight status at Ft Rucker.  This is a newer program to the Army, they are trying to get all Flight Medics to the paramedic level with a new ASI of F3.  

http://www.cs.amedd.army.mil/Portlet.aspx?ID=5f265d34-9d80-42a7-b296-bdbe88c1fe24 

That is a link for all information regarding the the Flight Medic Program, PM me if you have specific questions.


----------



## Ace 227 (Aug 28, 2013)

As has been said, 68W is a glorified medical assistant. You can do IVs, meds, etc but unless you're deployed don't expect to do anything other than look at rashes and simple cuts/bruises. If you're deployed and doing medical things every day than it sucks to be you. I'd rather spend 12 months playing infantry than working as a medic.

CLS is hardly an "AEMT". They don't know :censored::censored::censored::censored: unless they were previously an EMT.  Most 68Ws hardly even count as AEMTs.


----------



## NPO (Aug 28, 2013)

Took the asvab today and meet the requirements for HM. back to my recruiter tomorrow.


----------



## medicgrimm (Oct 19, 2013)

Heya how'd things go did you end up enlisting I thought about doing hm or 68w but they've given me the chase and so I've already started medic school and in the process of a couple jobs cause I will not wait for them


----------



## jesse24b (Oct 21, 2013)

Now this may be biased since I'm leaving for the coast guard in January butttttttt

If you want SAR go Coast Guard. You could be a shipboard EMT or assigned to  msst unit on a law enforcement vessel. You get to do all cool stuff and did I mention everyone does SAR missions! I have alot of respect for the other branches but if you want hands on saving lives the coast guard is an excellent choice. We have FFs too, so you could become a AST and jump out of jay-hawks or a DC and go on vessel SAR missions and fight shipboard fires. 

If you want to be in a combat situation overseas navy corpsman that become SARCs or get assigned to a marine unit are good choices. Ithink you can also C school in sar and dive medical stuff. they also have Rescue Swimmers like the USCG but i dont think they do much? Not sure.

 I don't know much about army 68ws. I heard you can do flight medic? i think.SF medics are real cool but you have to really want it.

Marine corps does have a rescue swimmer too. i think its collateral duty though and only if your stationed waterside. Not an MOS. They have a crash fire rescue as an MOS.

I know PJs are bad-*** but the attrition rate is the highest out of the other branches special ops. So if you think your tough..think again..and again and again. If you want that though go for it. USAf also have some cool firefighting jobs aswell.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 21, 2013)

jesse24b said:


> Now this may be biased since I'm leaving for the coast guard in January butttttttt
> 
> If you want SAR go Coast Guard. You could be a shipboard EMT or assigned to  msst unit on a law enforcement vessel. You get to do all cool stuff and did I mention everyone does SAR missions! I have alot of respect for the other branches but if you want hands on saving lives the coast guard is an excellent choice. We have FFs too, so you could become a AST and jump out of jay-hawks or a DC and go on vessel SAR missions and fight shipboard fires.
> 
> ...



Where did you get your info, A recruiter and the guys down at the MEPS station are salesman. Along with the websites for the respective branches of the military. Its kind of like buying a car or house Tell you what you want to hear just to get you to sign the papers. 

I wish you the best of luck in your future endeavours but being a former military member all the Hooah Missions are heard of hardly ever seen


----------



## jesse24b (Oct 21, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Where did you get your info, A recruiter and the guys down at the MEPS station are salesman. Along with the websites for the respective branches of the military. Its kind of like buying a car or house Tell you what you want to hear just to get you to sign the papers.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in your future endeavours but being a former military member all the Hooah Missions are heard of hardly ever seen



My information came from websites, books and people i know in the branches, plus recruiters. I did alot of research for each branch before i decided on becoming a coastie.

MEPS is a terrible terrible place. hahaha.

What branch did you serve in?


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 21, 2013)

jesse24b said:


> My information came from websites, books and people i know in the branches, plus recruiters. I did alot of research for each branch before i decided on becoming a coastie.
> 
> MEPS is a terrible terrible place. hahaha.
> 
> What branch did you serve in?



I was Army 91B, Which is todays 68W. Field Medical Specialist. Generally speaking it was the NREMT Course + the army's field medicine portion in a matter of 10 weeks. 

I liked the military and would have stayed if I would have had more fun. But being creatively busy is quite interesting when you have nothing to do but stare at the walls. On deployment it was pretty much you were the first line of illness Being that you did early morning "sick call" gave out mole skin and band aids. Tylenol and Motrin. And if something was serious you kicked them up to the Local hospital.


----------



## jesse24b (Oct 21, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> I was Army 91B, Which is todays 68W. Field Medical Specialist. Generally speaking it was the NREMT Course + the army's field medicine portion in a matter of 10 weeks.
> 
> I liked the military and would have stayed if I would have had more fun. But being creatively busy is quite interesting when you have nothing to do but stare at the walls. On deployment it was pretty much you were the first line of illness Being that you did early morning "sick call" gave out mole skin and band aids. Tylenol and Motrin. And if something was serious you kicked them up to the Local hospital.





Yea that doesn't seem to appealing.


----------



## Ronocologist (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm a couple of months away from basic training and so thankful for this thread.


----------

